# Does anyone know what this is?



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

We have property in Southern Colorado-these stick "dens", for lack of a better word, are scattered throughout the property. They are located under trees and are made of sticks, small branches, pine cones, stones, and other stuff. As you can see by the pictures with the cat in them-these are fairly big--he is quite a big cat too. There are numerous entry spots. I have not been able to see any tracks or anything else to help identify what might live in them. Any help would be great!!

http://s624.photobucket.com/albums/tt326/s_degraw/


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Big foot, definately big foot. Baby ones.


----------



## anmranch (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey little bit!
Im up in North east AZ and from what i can tell they look like Pak Ratt dens.
Not real sure? Whe find em all over the place, and when i can ill try to see if i can take a pic.
anmranch


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Farmerwilly2 said:


> Big foot, definately big foot. Baby ones.


You know-when I was walking around out there this morning that's exactly what I thought!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

anmranch said:


> Hey little bit!
> Im up in North east AZ and from what i can tell they look like Pak Ratt dens.
> Not real sure? Whe find em all over the place, and when i can ill try to see if i can take a pic.
> anmranch


Someone else mentioned that...how the heck big are those buggers?? These things look like it took an awful lot of work!
Maybe I will go see what I can find out about Pak Rats-Thanks


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> These things look like it took an awful lot of work!


Pack Rats dont have computers to wate thier time on.

If the dens were near water I'd say they were made by beavers, but it looks pretty dry there


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Well I looked up pack rat "middens" and from what I've seen that appears to be it. Maybe if I'd stop wasting my time on this computer I could catch one of the little architects on the job.
Thanks all for your input.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I'd say the first choice was a pack rat, second choice would maybe be a porcupine.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Too small for Bigfoot. Possibly a primative form of Hobbits.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.................Badger , maybe ? , fordy:cowboy:


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Looks like an old beaver dam. Old creek bed?


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Keep noticing around your back door steps.Your cat will probably bring one or parts of one,to display, so you can see he's earning his keep. That is if it ain't bigger than the cat  Herrrrreeeerrrreeeee kitty kitty kitty. lol Eddie Buck


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

I think I'm going with the pack rat for now--not near enough water close enough-not a beaver-have had them before other places. Badger possible in area-I don't think the openings are big enough, they seem to dig holes around here rather than "build"anything. Weather is getting real nice, days are getting nice and long, I'm just going to have to try to catch a glimpse of whatever--hopefully it's not a little big foot or big hobbit or cat eating creature. Maybe a small live trap will give me an answer.


----------



## CSA again (May 2, 2007)

L.A. said:


> Looks like an old beaver dam. Old creek bed?


I thought this also...and "other critters" have now moved in and took advantage of what is left.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

OK folks-enough with the beaver already--Southern Colorado-think near desert conditions---
No, we do have a small creek at the back of the property, but way back and down a steep ravine-that poor beaver would have had to carry those sticks wayyyyyyyy up hill (or maybe have the hobbits help) No chew marks or anything on the sticks--just fallen stuff piled up high, pine cones, stones and cow manure all mixed in-and with as many of those stacks as we have it would be a beaver invasion!
Thanks all


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Blair Witch Project??


----------



## Lauren62 (Mar 27, 2009)

We have those stick dens all over here in Northern California and big ole wood rats live in them. They attrack rattlesnakes so we tear them apart and burn them. I usually see them at the base of trees in wooded areas and one time found a nest built a couple feet up in a tree.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Pack Rats


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Thems are wood rats. Thats a good thing though, it means you don't have any of those bad nasty giant Norway (sewer) rats around. The Norway rats are bad.......native wood rats like to stay in the woods and stay away from people dwellings. I bet you have a lot of raptors around


----------



## pred (Aug 10, 2008)

Did a google search
http://webecoist.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/giant-rats.jpg
Peter


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

pred said:


> Did a google search
> http://webecoist.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/giant-rats.jpg
> Peter


You have got to be kidding!!! Bring on little big foot and the hobbits, please!


----------



## FB.Ironworker (Feb 27, 2009)

pack rats are busy creatures. looks like a little gazebo for them to hang out with little big feet.


----------



## farmerjon (Jan 7, 2009)

I think its a beaver. Sorry couldnt resist. That man looks way to happy to be holding a rat that big and you better lock up that cat. On the plus side a rat that big will keep the snakes out.


----------

